# elevated liver enzymes?



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm still waiting her for my TT in Sept. but in the meantime I had some bloodwork for my cardiologist appointment and they just called me to tell me that my liver enzymes are elevated and my cholesterol is up. I know hypo can cause elevated cholesterol, but what about liver enzymes? I have to get a repeat in two weeks to see if there is a change.

I have been dx with Hashi's, Hashitoxicosis, and I've also had high TSI almost two months ago. Hashi flare or beginnings of Graves', I don't know? But my labs are consistently hypo and I'm on 15 mgs Armour for almost 7 weeks. My anxiety is much, much better for the past few weeks and if anything, I feel very tired, gained about 6 pounds and feeling more hypo.

I had thyroid labs done too, but they are sending me the report and hopefully I'll get in in the mail by tomorrow.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am still new at this, but I believe that TSI is an indication of Graves. I think that it is possible to have both Graves and Hashi's. I can not tell you about the tests for Hashi's. I am pretty sure TSI is an indication of Grave's, whether or not someone has Hashi's.
I have Graves. I was hyper before surgery, and quite honestly felt really awful for months. I was actually hospitalized for a few days because I went into thyroid storm and my heart rate was really high before I started meds. I know that my liver enzymes were elevated when I was admitted to the hospital, and the doctors seemed to think that was normal. Also, it seemed like my entire body was shutting down. My liver enzymes did go back down once I was on anti-thyroid meds. 
I do not know if elevated liver enzymes are normal for someone with Hashi's or not. It sounds like something to discuss with your doctor more. I am glad they are following up to repeat blood work. 
Good luck with your surgery. Mine was three weeks ago now, and I am feeling much better! I just knew my body would not return to "normal" until my thyroid was out!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, Lavender. I'm glad that you are doing so much better after your surgery. I'm really praying I have good results too.


----------

